# HCC Last-Minute Getaway



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 9, 2007)

I just wanted to post a sample of the HCC e-mail we get every week to show that availibility for Last-Minute Getaways.

The following properties are available this week for a Last-Minute Getaway!

Hilton Head/Sea Pines Plantation:  Today to Saturday, April 21st.

Wailea-Maui/The Palms:  Saturday, April 14 to Saturday, April 21st.

New York City/1600 Broadway:  Monday, April 16th to Friday, April 20th.

Beaver Creek-Arrowhead/Aspenwood:  Tuesday to Thursday.  Monday, April 16th to Thursday, April 19th.

Breckenridge Golf/Stonehaven:  Tuesday to Thursday.  Monday, April 16th to Thursday, April 19th.

Deer Valley/Black Bear Lodge:  Saturday, April 14th on.

Keystone/Red Hawk:  Tuesday to Friday.

Snowmass/Terrace House:  Tuesday on.

Steamboat Springs/Eagle Ridge:  Today to Friday, April 20th.

Stowe Vermont/Stoweflake:  Today to Friday.

Telluride/Owl Meadows:  Today to Wednesday and Friday, April 13th on.


----------



## Laura7811 (Apr 9, 2007)

I wonder if the private members that get unlimited use of last min getaways, can use the maui property for a week with out using days?
if so, that is an incredible deal....I need to hurry and upgrade...

Laura


----------



## travelguy (Apr 10, 2007)

*High Country Club - Last Minute Getaway Use*



Laura7811 said:


> I wonder if the private members that get unlimited use of last min getaways, can use the maui property for a week with out using days?
> if so, that is an incredible deal....I need to hurry and upgrade...
> 
> Laura



Laura,

I'm a Private Member and didn't realize that there was "unlimited use" of last min getaways.  I went back and read the High Country Club reservation rules and I'm still a little confused.  It states that Private members that have not used their 45 days can book the Last Minute Getaways at N/C and that there is a clean-up/M.F. for those who have used their 45 days.  What it doesn't say is if the days from a Last Minute Getaway are charged against the 45 day use if a Private Member is under 45 days.

Can you provide more clarification on this? 

Thanks!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, if there is no charge other than a housekeeping fee for HCC, then that would be a reason for me to sign up.  There must be a ton of availability for non prime season weeks.


----------



## Laura7811 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm not sure how it works either, I was hoping 1 of you knew. I just know that the webpage says 45+ days for last min availibilty. sounds like a phone call to Heath is in order..... 

Laura


----------



## Bourne (Apr 10, 2007)

Based on a conversation that I had sometime back, the unlimited day usage for Private+ members was *after* usage/reservation allocation of 45 days.

IMHO, it is one of the main reasons I may upgrade to Private membership within the next two years.


----------



## travelguy (Apr 10, 2007)

*High Country Club - Last Minute Getaway Use*

I talked to Heath @ High Country Club about Last Minute Getaways today and here's the deal as I understand it:

1) ALL members that have not used their 45 days can book the Last Minute Getaways at N/C.  The Last Minute Getaway days are charged against the annual membership days use of a member who has not used (reserved) their annual membership days.

2) Private Members that have used (reserved) their 45 days can book Last Minute Getaways for a clean-up/ maintenance fee.  The range is $100 to $250 based upon unit size, the average being $120 - $150.  There is only one charge at the end of the stay regardless of the length of stay. 

3) Members are advised of “Last Minute Getaways” by e-mail each Monday and the e-mail MAY list open units for the following week also.  The reservation period for these open units is a minimum of 2 nights during the week and up to 5 nights (Monday through Friday).  You can ask to extend into the following week if the unit is available and High Country Club MAY allow the extension based on their discretion (ex: probably not for Maui).

4) I am not aware of a limit to the number of Last Minute Getaways a member can use.  :whoopie: 

Thanks for bringing this up!  I wasn't aware of this High Country Club benefit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 10, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> Wow, if there is no charge other than a housekeeping fee for HCC, then that would be a reason for me to sign up.  There must be a ton of availability for non prime season weeks.



uh oh...I get a feeling is may start to snow in hades....keep us posted!


----------

